# How do you store your harness?



## Specialk (Oct 29, 2015)

Looking at racks, hooks, and brackets. How do you store your harness(es)?


----------



## Minimor (Oct 29, 2015)

Mine are kept in suitcases. The bridles hang in a bag.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 29, 2015)

Harness Bag


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 29, 2015)

I keep my driving harness in a harness bag. The driving bridle hangs on a bridle holder. The sulky harness hangs over two bike hooks. Instead of a real bridle holder I also use a pineapple can on the peg to help the plain headstalls keep their shape. I do not store hay where the harnesses are so they do not get dusty.


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 1, 2015)

I store mine in a tote. I make sure it is hung in the tack room to dry first. I'd like to get a harness bag but I haven't found one that I love yet.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Nov 2, 2015)

Single harness is hung by a large carrabiner style hook on the wall, makes it very easy to grab and take to wherever I will be hitching as I can hook it onto a fence or hitch rail. When going to shows the harness goes either into a soft sided suitcase or a harness bag.

The team harness has it's own rolling rack that I designed and Hubby built. It has three arms for the harnesses (1 arm for each pair), and three padded hooks that hold the collars. It has six bridle hooks, and a hook for all the reins. I made four zippered bags that can hold extras in them, like snaps, chains, bits, clips, straps, etc. Hubby will be adding a basket to hold all the cleaning/oiling/polishing supplies.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 2, 2015)

In the worst way. I really need to get it properly stored actually. I just shove it into a bag, which is so wrong lol


----------



## MiniNHF (Nov 3, 2015)

I actually store mine in clear containers from Joann's fabric. They are the perfect height and length so they are not to big or small and store easily and can be stacked. The barn where I am at does the same thing, makes transport and storing so much easier.


----------



## xrdh (Feb 17, 2016)

I just redesigned the inside of my tack room and I'm really pleased. I have 4 harnesses to store. I cut some old black rubber feed pans (the flat ones with 4" sides) in half and screwed them onto the wall, curved side up. For the bridles and reins I screwed a plastic coffee container on the wall under the feed buckets. I also bought some cheap plastic garden hose holders for my saddle and breast collar, and it works, but I like the nice round shape of the old feed pans better.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 18, 2016)

Some of these ideas are unique. would XRDH & BSharpRanch care to share pics?

I will get pics of ours later, too. Working on a more permanent set up in our "stall" that we can also groom ponies in (up to a pair only). I currently use a combined system of clear tubs/totes and purchased saddle racks w/ movable arms.


----------



## MiniNHF (Feb 18, 2016)

I keep mine in storage bins that I purchased from our local craft stores, they have a seal around them as well. Makes it easy to stack, transport and store.


----------



## xrdh (Feb 18, 2016)

xrdh said:


> I just redesigned the inside of my tack room and I'm really pleased. I have 4 harnesses to store. I cut some old black rubber feed pans (the flat ones with 4" sides) in half and screwed them onto the wall, curved side up. For the bridles and reins I screwed a plastic coffee container on the wall under the feed buckets. I also bought some cheap plastic garden hose holders for my saddle and breast collar, and it works, but I like the nice round shape of the old feed pans better.


Photos, as requested. The black feeders cut in half are my favorite because they keep the saddle and breast collar in a nice round shape, similar to the back of my mini. The coffee "cans" keep the poll of my bridles rounded, too.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank you. I don't know why I couldn't "imagine" what you'd done.

Hmm, I recycle and reuse a lot of items. I use the plastic coffee cans for a huge amount of projects - but this reuse of both the feed tubs and the coffee cans - just never occurred to me!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2016)

I use a pair of bicycle hooks for my sulky harness. A store-bought bridle hook for the driving bridle, and a pineapple can for the open bridles. I can put the can in my harness bag if I plan to carry the bridle inside the bag.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Feb 25, 2016)

boy, thank you, feed pans cut in half is a brilliant idea.


----------

